# National Service Dogs (Canada) "Easter Egg Hunt For Dogs"



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

The Annual Easter Egg Hunt for dogs is held in seven cities across Ontario on Good Friday.

For more info Welcome to National Service Dogs


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a great event, so successful, good luck with this year's. Love the golden with the purple bunny ears!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping this great event up!!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Poster for one of seven locations across Ontario.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hearts of Gold said:


> Poster for one of seven locations across Ontario.


 
Oh very cool, it's held at the Steve Plunkett estate - where I'm getting married next summer!  Too bad we will actually be visiting him on Saturday the 23rd, not the 22nd.  

I wish the event much success though!

ETA: Actually I see there is an event in Brampton too! I'll check Molson's schedule and see if he is interested!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

esSJay said:


> Oh very cool, it's held at the Steve Plunkett estate - where I'm getting married next summer!


Actually we were there last weekend to watch an AAC Sanctioned Agility event which was hosted by the Middlesex Agility Club.

The Middlesex Agility Club will also be doing a demonstration at the London Egg Hunt.


----------

